# AI for mini Nubian



## momlee62 (Jan 17, 2015)

I have switched to Alpines but have 1 F1 Mini Nubian left and have no buck for her. Someone suggested that I do AI. Anyone know where I can get semen straws from a mini nubian?


----------



## Serenity Woods (Apr 2, 2012)

Four or five years ago, when I was looking for mini Nubian semen straws, there were none to be found. At the time I was told that the mini Nubians were such a relatively new breed, and semen collection was so expensive, that it simply wasn't cost effective. Where are you located? Anywhere near Georgia?


----------



## momlee62 (Jan 17, 2015)

No I'm in Ohio. I used a standard for the last two years and did fine. I just thought if I was going to try AI I might as well do a mini. There are listings for Standard Nubian straws so I'll probably have to go that Route. I just hate to give her up as she is one of our best milkers and always has 3 healthy kids that sell quickly. I can always breed her to our Alpine Buck but just didn't want to deal with crossbreds although they would both be dairy breeds and the does would probably sell..thanks..lee


----------



## Harriet_and_Hens (Apr 26, 2015)

momlee62 said:


> No I'm in Ohio. I used a standard for the last two years and did fine. I just thought if I was going to try AI I might as well do a mini. There are listings for Standard Nubian straws so I'll probably have to go that Route. I just hate to give her up as she is one of our best milkers and always has 3 healthy kids that sell quickly. I can always breed her to our Alpine Buck but just didn't want to deal with crossbreds although they would both be dairy breeds and the does would probably sell..thanks..lee


I can't help with AI, but I am in Ohio, and may be interested if you decide to sell her! I have Nigerians, but my husband and I have been seriously talking about going the mini nubian route in the near future!

Or, I'd be interested if you do go the AI route, I'd be interested in kids (although I know you said you usually have no problem selling them, but they are hard to find..)

I'm in NE Ohio, but am willing to travel for the right doe :fireworks: Just a thought!


----------



## momlee62 (Jan 17, 2015)

*mini nubian*

Thank you for your response. I'm sort of attached to this doe and she has been such a good milker and mother for us and I told her she would have a home with us for the rest of her life......she is now 8........I had a response from Craig's list for a breeding buck to stud to so hopefully if that works out I will have kids in the Spring. I never found a source for AI mini straws and have no one that can do the procedure so I'll have to do it the natural way
I'll keep you posted..........thanks.........lee at MarLee Farm


----------



## Casa_la_Palma (Oct 15, 2013)

There is a FB group for Mini's semen straws and AI https://www.facebook.com/groups/1805112249745432/


----------



## CasePlace (6 mo ago)

momlee62 said:


> *mini nubian*
> 
> Thank you for your response. I'm sort of attached to this doe and she has been such a good milker and mother for us and I told her she would have a home with us for the rest of her life......she is now 8........I had a response from Craig's list for a breeding buck to stud to so hopefully if that works out I will have kids in the Spring. I never found a source for AI mini straws and have no one that can do the procedure so I'll have to do it the natural way
> I'll keep you posted..........thanks.........lee at MarLee Farm



I know this is an old thread - just wondering if you ever did find a good place for mini nubian straws? I'm in OH also, and have 2 mini nubian does, but no buck.


----------

